# Pegeln der Eingangssignal-Lautstärke in Wavelab / AC97



## herrgarnele (9. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen!

     Mein Problem sieht folgendermaßen aus:

     Ich habe ein Acer Notebook mit einer 16Bit AC'97 Soundkarte.

 Ich nehme in Steinberg Wavelab via Line In auf. Dort sollte ich die Lautstärke des Eingangssignals regeln, um Übersteuerungen zu vermeiden. 
  Der Mixer im Wavelab-Aufnahmedialog ist jedoch viel zu "grob" dafür. Sprich mache ich ihn aus- kommt kein Signal (klar).
     Setze ich ihn aber um nur 1 Punkt weiter nach oben ist alles schon total übersteuert.

     Die Aufnahme-Lautstärkeregelung im System (XP Pro) kann das Eingangssignal genauso schlecht regeln.

     Ich habe mir auch schon den neuesten Treiber von Realtek draufgespielt, bringt aber alles nichts.


 An meinem Desktop-PC funktioniert das alles einwandfrei, auch mit AC'97. Heute abend sollte ich aber Live mitschneiden, da kommt nur der Laptop in Frage.


     Ihr seht, es eilt. Bitte helft!!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Juli 2005)

Hi,

mein allererster Tipp:
Wenn du Recording mit dem Laptop machen musst/willst, dann besorge dir unbedingt
eine externe Lösung z.B. über USB. Die Qualität der Laptop-Soundchips ist beängstigend
schlecht.
In deinem Fall kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass der Soundeingang vermutlich kein
Line In sondern lediglich ein Mic In ist und deshalb ein Linepegel komplett übersteuert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## herrgarnele (9. Juli 2005)

Ja, über eine externe Soundkarte habe ich auch schon des Öfteren nachgedacht. 
   (by the way - hast Du mir nen Tipp was externe Soundkarten angeht? Wie immer: möglichst gut für möglichst billig..). 
   Längerfristig gesehen werd ich da auch nicht drumherum kommen.

    Trotzdem, bis heute abend kann ich keine mehr kaufen--
    mein Line In ist, kann man den technischen Daten glauben,  tatsächlich ein Line In.
   Mikroeingang hab ich extra.

 Es MUSS doch eine Lösung dafür geben.
  Dass die Qualität da nicht optimal ist, ist klar.
  Trotzdem muss es doch möglich sein wenigstens Clippingfrei aufzunehmen!?


----------



## sisela (11. Juli 2005)

Ist denn das Signal welches du aufnehmen willst, wirklich nicht vorverstärkt? Denn danach hört es sich nämlich an.

Ansonsten möchte ich mich Martin Schaefer anschliessen, die Laptop Soundchips kannst du für Recording Zwecke echt vergessen.

Eine billiges Audio In/Out wäre beispielsweise der Audiotrak Maya 44 USB. Hat 4 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge und verfügt über einen USB Anschluss. Kostet ca. 100€. Gut das ist die billige Variante. Teurer und besser gehts natürlich immer.

mfg


----------



## herrgarnele (11. Juli 2005)

Nun ja, der Samstag abend ist eh schon vorbei.
   Ich konnte einen befreundeten Studiomischer dazu bewegen die Geschichte gleich 
   auf DAT aufzunehmen. 
   So hab ich ne Hammerqualität, die ich mit dem Laptop eh nie erreicht hätte!! ;-)

   Aber danke für die Infos!

   Nochmal zur externen Soundkarte:
   Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht näher mit dem Thema beschäftigt, 
  aber da das jetzt ohnehin auf mich zukommt, kann ich ja gleich hier die Pros fragen..

   Kann mir jemand eine einigermaßen preiwerte externe Soundkarte empfehlen, die auch MIDI unterstützt?


----------



## Pianoman (12. Juli 2005)

Servus.
Hab mir vor einiger Zeit eine Edirol UA25 zugelegt.
Hat 2 IN 2 Out und MIDI und kostet ca. 230 €.
Mit der bin ich ganz zufrieden. Ist zwar etwas teurer als die zuvor vorgeschlagene, aber meines Erachtens ganz brauchbar.

lg.


----------

